# بنت بتحكى



## soso a (8 يونيو 2017)

- #بنت_بتحكي : اتعرفت على اخو صاحبتي ف ٢ جامعة .. شخص محترم من اللي بيتقال عليهم ولاد ناس .. مبيتعداش حدودة .. مبيبصش بصة تزعل .. و بعد ٣ سنين كان قضى خدمتة العسكرية ف اخته بلغتني انه عاوز يرتبط بيا ويتقدملي .. كانوا اقل منا ماديًا و اجتماعيًا الا اني مفتكرتش غير حنيته على اخته طول فترة معرفتنا .. اهتمامه بيها بأستمرار واتصالاته الدايمة للأطنئنان عليها .. ف وافقت.
،،
- اهلي رفضوا ف البداية عشان وضعهم الاجتماعي و انا كنت مقتنعة انهم اقل مننا ماديًا بس كنت كمان واثقة انه حنيته و وعيه هيكونوا بديل كبير يستحقوا التضحية .. اتجوزنا .. بعد سنة ربنا كرمه بشغل كويس جدًا في شركة تكييفات عالمية و سافر.
،،
- بعد ٥ شهور من سفرة وقعت ع سلم البيت و كنت حامل ف رجلي اتكسرت و الجنين سقط و حصل نزيف .. حالتي كانت صعبة .. لما عرف طلب اجازة فورية فرفضوا لأسباب ما ف التعاقد ف اتقدم بأستقالته و نزل مصر ف اقل من ٤٨ ساعة .. و اما سألته ليه سيبت الشغل رد قال : "انا مسيبكش محتاجة حد يخدمك، لو حد هيخدمك يبقى انا مش حد تاني، عشان محدش هيبقى احن عليك مني". و من يومها بابا بيحترمه جدًا وبيعاملة احسن معاملة.
،،
- #الخلاصة : "في حجات ممكن تعوض نقص حجات تانية" بس لو واثقين ١٠٠٪ انها موجودة مش مصطنعة .. الأنسان موقف بيبين قد ايه هو شهم او ناقص . الحنية صفة مهمة جدًا ف العلاقة و لو في حد هيخدم زوجة ويقف جنبها ف الاجدر بيه يكون الزوج. وقوفك جنبها وقت ضعفها بيطمنها و بيخليها تحبك بزيادة. و تفتخر بيك.
،،
- #ملحوظة : يُقال "في العتمة بتعرف مين نجومك". والانسان مبينساش ايد وقفت جنبه وقت شدته و طبطبت عليه .. ف متخليش اللي منك يحتاج ايد غير ايدك .. وقت الشدة احضن اللي منك .. مش بس تطبطب عليه لا و بوس رجله .. الحنية ليها مفعول السحر مع اللي بنحبهم.✋️

منقووووووول


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2017)

هو ده الحب الحقيقى والاختيار السليم
مش شرط يكون من نفس المستوى ممكن يكون طبعه وحش
مفيش اتفاق ياريت الاهل يراعوا النقطه دى المهم سعاده اولادهم 
قصه حلوه يا سوسو ومفيده لناس كتير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2017)

ميرسى مرورك 

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)

قصة حلوووة ومفيدة للجميع
سكرااااا لك يا سوسو​


----------



## soso a (4 مايو 2021)

ميرسى مرورك

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## زهرة القصر (23 سبتمبر 2022)

دا الحب الحقيقي الله يديم المحبة والسلام


----------

